# [linux-] messenger-installation



## MeikeBehrens (29. August 2004)

Halli hallo... habe ein paar probleme... 
ich habe mir das knoppix 3.4 auf platte gebannt um ein wenig linux zu lernen... (in der debian version, also selbe art wie auch schon mit der 3.3 er ging)

habe alle icq-abarten versucht zu installieren die ich in die finger bekommen habe, keine davon ließ sich installieren..

hab mich dann mal an dem yahoo-messenger versucht weil der extra für debian packete hatte mit installationsanleitung... 

dabei bekam ich dann die folgende fehlermelung:
root@ABRAXA:~/temp# dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
Wähle vormals abgewähltes Paket ymessenger.
(Lese Datenbank ... 105804 Dateien und Verzeichnisse sind derzeit installiert.)
Entpacke ymessenger (aus ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb) ...
dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von ymessenger:
 ymessenger hängt ab von libgtk1.2 (>= 1.2.0); aber:
  Paket libgtk1.2 ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
 ymessenger hängt ab von libssl0.9.6; aber:
  Paket libssl0.9.6 ist nicht installiert.
 ymessenger hängt ab von xlibs (>> 3.3.6); aber:
  Paket xlibs ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von ymessenger (--install):
 Abhängigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert
Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
 ymessenger

so weit so schlecht... was bedeutet das? und wie bekomme ich das hingebogen? und überhaupt häää 

kann mir mal wer nen schubs in die richtige richtung geben? meibn linux-helfer ist leider gerade im urlaub...

danke, Meike


----------



## Thorsten Ball (29. August 2004)

Basiert auf Debian. Also wird auch apt dabei sein, oder? Wieso nicht
einfach:


```
apt-get install centericq
```

Bzw. yahoo-messenger ... Packete kannst du mit folgendem Kommando
suchen:


```
apt-cache search yahoo
```

Thorsten


----------



## MeikeBehrens (29. August 2004)

Hm... habs versucht, er gibt folgendes aus:

```
apt-get install centericq
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... Fertig
Sie möchten wahrscheinlich ,,apt-get -f install" aufrufen, um dies zu korrigieren:
Die folgenden Pakete haben nichterfüllte Abhängigkeiten:
  centericq: Hängt ab: libcurl3 soll aber nicht installiert werden
             Hängt ab: libgnutls11 (>= 1.0.16) soll aber nicht installiert werden
             Hängt ab: centericq-common soll aber nicht installiert werden
  gcc-3.3: Hängt ab: cpp-3.3 (< 1:3.3.4) aber 1:3.3.4-6sarge1.1 soll installiert werden
  ymessenger: Hängt ab: libssl0.9.6 soll aber nicht installiert werden
E: Nichterfüllte Abhängigkeiten. Versuchen Sie ,,apt-get -f install" ohne jeglich Pakete (oder geben Sie eine Lösung an).
root@ABRAXA:~/temp#
```

bis auf das ymessenger (wo kommt das denn da her?) bei den anderen icq-versionen ging es ähnlich zu....

[edit]
gibt es was um diese nicht geklappten sachen aus der apt-liste heraus zu bekommen? oder einen befehl einfach alle abhängigkeiten mit runter zu laden?
[edit2} wieso darf man hier eigentlich nicht "new be" in der anerkannten form schreiben ?


----------



## MeikeBehrens (30. August 2004)

so, falls es weiterhilft hier nochmal das ergebnis wenn ich apt-get -f install eingebe:


```
root@ABRAXA:~/temp# apt-get -f install
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... Fertig
Abhängigkeit werden korrigiert... Fertig
Die folgenden zusätzlichen Pakete werden installiert:
  g++-3.3 gcc-3.3 gcj-3.3 libssl0.9.6 libstdc++5-3.3-dev
Vorgeschlagene Pakete:
  gcc-3.3-doc libgcj4-awt libgcj-awt4 libstdc++5-3.3-doc
Empfohlene Pakete:
  fastjar gij-3.3
Die folgenden NEUEN Pakete werden installiert:
  libssl0.9.6
Die folgenden Pakete werden aktualisiert:
  g++-3.3 gcc-3.3 gcj-3.3 libstdc++5-3.3-dev
4 aktualisiert, 1 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 544 nicht aktualisiert.
93 nicht vollständig installiert oder entfernt.
Es müssen noch 1755kB von 7800kB Archiven geholt werden.
Nach dem Auspacken werden 4112kB Plattenplatz zusätzlich benutzt.
Möchten Sie fortfahren? [J/n] j
Hole:1 http://ftp.de.debian.org testing/main libssl0.9.6 0.9.6l-3 [1755kB]
Es wurden 1755kB in 20s geholt (84,8kB/s)
Richte libncurses5 ein (5.4-4) ...

(Lese Datenbank ... 105815 Dateien und Verzeichnisse sind derzeit installiert.)
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von gcj-3.3 1:3.3.3-7 (durch .../gcj-3.3_1%3a3.3.4-6sarge1.1_i386.deb) ...
Entpacke Ersatz für gcj-3.3 ...
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von /var/cache/apt/archives/gcj-3.3_1%3a3.3.4-6sarge1.1_i386.deb (--unpack):
 versuche »/usr/share/doc/gcc-3.3-base/changelog.Debian.gz« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket gcc-3.3-base ist
dpkg-deb: Unterprozess paste getötet mit Signal (Datenübergabe unterbrochen (broken pipe))
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von libstdc++5-3.3-dev 1:3.3.3-7 (durch .../libstdc++5-3.3-dev_1%3a3.3.4-6sarge1.1_i386.deb) ...
Entpacke Ersatz für libstdc++5-3.3-dev ...
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von /var/cache/apt/archives/libstdc++5-3.3-dev_1%3a3.3.4-6sarge1.1_i386.deb (--unpack):
 versuche »/usr/share/doc/libstdc++5/changelog.Debian.gz« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket libstdc++5 ist
dpkg-deb: Unterprozess paste getötet mit Signal (Datenübergabe unterbrochen (broken pipe))
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von g++-3.3 1:3.3.3-7 (durch .../g++-3.3_1%3a3.3.4-6sarge1.1_i386.deb) ...
Entpacke Ersatz für g++-3.3 ...
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von /var/cache/apt/archives/g++-3.3_1%3a3.3.4-6sarge1.1_i386.deb (--unpack):
 versuche »/usr/share/doc/gcc-3.3-base/changelog.Debian.gz« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket gcc-3.3-base ist
dpkg-deb: Unterprozess paste getötet mit Signal (Datenübergabe unterbrochen (broken pipe))
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von gcc-3.3 1:3.3.3-7 (durch .../gcc-3.3_1%3a3.3.4-6sarge1.1_i386.deb) ...
Entpacke Ersatz für gcc-3.3 ...
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von /var/cache/apt/archives/gcc-3.3_1%3a3.3.4-6sarge1.1_i386.deb (--unpack):
 versuche »/usr/share/doc/gcc-3.3-base/changelog.Debian.gz« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket gcc-3.3-base ist
dpkg-deb: Unterprozess paste getötet mit Signal (Datenübergabe unterbrochen (broken pipe))
Wähle vormals abgewähltes Paket libssl0.9.6.
Entpacke libssl0.9.6 (aus .../libssl0.9.6_0.9.6l-3_i386.deb) ...
Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
 /var/cache/apt/archives/gcj-3.3_1%3a3.3.4-6sarge1.1_i386.deb
 /var/cache/apt/archives/libstdc++5-3.3-dev_1%3a3.3.4-6sarge1.1_i386.deb
 /var/cache/apt/archives/g++-3.3_1%3a3.3.4-6sarge1.1_i386.deb
 /var/cache/apt/archives/gcc-3.3_1%3a3.3.4-6sarge1.1_i386.deb
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
```

Vielleicht hilft es ja weiter....

Ansonsten muss ich evtl. vielleicht doch mal auf ein "richtiges" Debian umrüsten....


----------

